# Costco selling new 921 for $499



## XTerra (Dec 13, 2004)

FYI - Costco (at least the Folsom, CA store) just started selling brand new 921 receivers for $499 currently.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thats a great price. Odd thing about costco, a year or so ago they had on display 508, but you couldnt buy that model.

the workers didnt evben know it had the DVR functions on it, I showed them and it freaked a couple out. They evenm called a manager over to show him.... But you couldnt buy a 508 at any costco in the pittsburgh region.


----------



## greggg (Dec 3, 2003)

This is great. So when Charlie called me and told me that as a faithful and loyal customer ( I have been with E* since the start ) that I was getting a special deal on the 921 for $500, it really is the same deal for anyone.


----------



## TBenning (Mar 8, 2004)

XTerra said:


> FYI - Costco (at least the Folsom, CA store) just started selling brand new 921 receivers for $499 currently.


I just came from the Rocklin, CA Costco and they had 9 of them on display. They were selling them for only *$489.99*


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

OK, I'm going to ask a very stupid question here. Is Costco like Sam's Club and you need a membership?


----------



## TBenning (Mar 8, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> OK, I'm going to ask a very stupid question here. Is Costco like Sam's Club and you need a membership?


Yes.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

In the past Costco has had blowout prices on boxes, I think they basically give the NEW sub price to everyone, even if they are a existing customer.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Ouch. $45! Damn.


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

is this sale on at all costo.com dish.921 i went on line here in mich it not here is there a on line yet if so let me know thank you


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It's not available online. In select stores only.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

921 sighting last night at the Aurora Village Costco in Seattle. I counted 6 boxes. $489


----------



## cohall (Dec 1, 2004)

Still can't find any in the Denver area. Very frustrating, as I would purchase on the spot.

Anyone in Colorado had any luck?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I know a place in Englewood that has a ton of 921's


----------



## cohall (Dec 1, 2004)

BFG said:


> I know a place in Englewood that has a ton of 921's


Ha, very true. Unfortunately they are charging $60 more and don't have Costco's awesome return policy.

You would think with the proximity, colorado Costco's would be the first to get stock. Apparently Dish doesn't agree.


----------



## Jeffrey (Dec 30, 2004)

Costoco in Oxnard, CA had stacks and stack of 921's when I visited last week.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Cheap 921s are now hitting eBay too for about $500 a pop. That's close to the price of a 721.


----------

